# Boston Blackout



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

So there was a pretty good sized power outage in Boston today. I wasn't affected, but looking around on the web, I found some interesting pictures I figured y'all might enjoy.

Not Photoshopped: One half of the city light, the other dark.









Surprise, surprise, the news is calling it a "transformer explosion" which is the standard name for every utility electrical problem under the sun. But this photo is of the 115kV substation and judging by the amount of smoke and flames, they might actually have been right  :









For a better perspective, this is the size of that building after the smoke cleared:









I'll keep my eyes open for any pictures from inside. It'd be interesting to see the scope of the damage. Thanks to BBQ for reminding me of this.

-John


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

We had to hook up a large genset today because of this.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

That explains why harry304e isn't posting. He's busy repairing the hv lines.:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> That explains why harry304e isn't posting. He's busy repairing the hv lines.:laughing:


Who?:blink::laughing:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Who?:blink::laughing:


Or did you cause the blackout?:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> Or did you cause the blackout?:laughing:


:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I figured Harry's posts would be blaming the blackout on Obama or the school teachers. :laughing:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> :whistling2::laughing:


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Let me tell you it was fun working in the city today. My client was the only block on beacon st with power when we got there. I've got some freinds inside at NSTAR I'll see if they got pictures.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

thanks for pics john, looks like hell of a fire.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> I figured Harry's posts would be blaming the blackout on Obama or the school teachers. :laughing:


That's right!

Why didn't i think of that.?...:blink::laughing:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

so which politician will be stumpin' for 'lectrical infastructure first down there?

~CS~


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> so which politician will be stumpin' for 'lectrical infastructure first down there?
> 
> ~CS~


Here ya go 

http://www.bostonherald.com/news/re...last_nstar_fear_next_one/srvc=home&position=0


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

From the article:


> ...Murphy said in light of the blackout and fire, he’s going to explore whether the city should inspect transformers regularly....


 I would _love _to see what the hell that's gonna look like. 
_
"Yep. That's a transformer. Paint's peeling a little. I'll pass you if you paint it."_

-John


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Here's what got me about the articles I was waiting for someone to pull the 9/11 card. Now unless I missed something Boston had full power and had no planes attack it. Yet some bystander of this was quoted in an article saying how "erie" it was to see these buildings blacked out especially since they were all still lit up after 9/11.

But I fail to see how 9/11 and Boston having lights on and this are in the same context.

"it was so eerie to see buildings that always have some lights on -- even after 9/11 they had lights on"

Well no **** they had lights on we're not in NYC.

I dunno just bugs me when people will find any reason to reference a major event like that to make their article sound better.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Big John said:


> From the article: I would _love _to see what the hell that's gonna look like.
> 
> _"Yep. That's a transformer. Paint's peeling a little. I'll pass you if you paint it."_
> 
> -John


DGA analysis will tell you if just about any issue is developing, simple quick sample and off to the lab. Don't tell me they don't do DGA's at least annually:blink:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Zog said:


> DGA analysis will tell you if just about any issue is developing, simple quick sample and off to the lab. Don't tell me they don't do DGA's at least annually:blink:


I think you missed the point, of course Nstar keeps an eye on these units but now a politician is grandstanding asking for an 'inspection' without having a clue at all what that would mean or like they that would be some new idea or procedure.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> I think you missed the point, of course Nstar keeps an eye on these units but now a politician is grandstanding asking for an 'inspection' without having a clue at all what that would mean or like they that would be some new idea or procedure.



Yup got to love those BIG shots Running Boston..Call 9-1-1..:laughing:

"NSTAR to Boston We need to shut down power so we can up grade some stuff in X street"

"Boston To NSTAR NO! you cant shut down power because it is working just fine wait till there is an outage you can fix that stuff then"


NSTAR to Boston But if we don't do the maintenance now there will be.............


Boston to NSTAR NO! NO! and NO!.


.........................................................................................

Boston to NSTAR why was that transformer so old ,why did it Blow UP!

We are going to make you pay for police Overtime it is your fault and we want the power on ""RIGHT NOW""




NSTAR to Boston because you guys would not let us change it when we asked for permission...:whistling2:


Boston....Call 9-1-1...:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Zog said:


> DGA analysis will tell you if just about any issue is developing, simple quick sample and off to the lab. Don't tell me they don't do DGA's at least annually:blink:





BBQ said:


> I think you missed the point, of course Nstar keeps an eye on these units but now a politician is grandstanding asking for an 'inspection' without having a clue at all what that would mean or like they that would be some new idea or procedure.


LOL if NSTAR is anything like my local POCO they have the "wait till it blows up" (WTIBU) maintenance policy. :laughing:


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Can't wait to find out what the bill is after they sliced the city streets open to run temp power. The streets are cut up all over the place. Who wants to get into the generator rental business with me?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Zog said:


> DGA analysis will tell you if just about any issue is developing, simple quick sample and off to the lab. Don't tell me they don't do DGA's at least annually:blink:


 I would think they do. I know it's a different regulatory world, but we're required to do regular testing to maintain our FERC licenses.

But show me a city inspector who even knows what DGA stands for, that was my point. Maybe we can harness all the political hot-air and use that to run some generators.... :whistling2:

-John


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Edrick said:


> Can't wait to find out what the bill is after they sliced the city streets open to run temp power. The streets are cut up all over the place. Who wants to get into the generator rental business with me?


We will be raking in the bucks...:thumbup:


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> We will be raking in the bucks...:thumbup:


I've actually been searching the market for a three phase toe behind nothing crazy but for some of the events i freelance it'd be quite handy. Then when the zombies attack or well another NSTAR transformer goes I'd have enough power generation and feeder / distro cable to power the neighborhood.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Edrick said:


> I've actually been searching the market for a three phase toe behind nothing crazy but for some of the events i freelance it'd be quite handy. Then when the zombies attack or well another NSTAR transformer goes I'd have enough power generation and feeder / distro cable to power the neighborhood.


MQ Power http://www.multiquip.com/multiquip/power-solutions.htm
has several towable genneys in sizes 10kw and up, I have used a 55kw on some rentals with great results. They are 3-phase and are also quiet..not movie-set quiet but well below I'd guess about 65dB at a distance of 5-10 feet. I rented the 55 for $600 for three days including delivery, pickup and a 10' ground rod. According to the paperwork, replacement cost of stolen or damaged was around $40,000.00 not bad considering the quietness and size.

They also have a used equipment for sale section on the site.... http://www.multiquip.com/multiquip/usedequipment.htm
There are a few units there under $20k some new some used...


----------



## Hawkeye_Pierce (Apr 3, 2008)

mxslick said:


> MQ Power http://www.multiquip.com/multiquip/power-solutions.htm
> has several towable genneys in sizes 10kw and up, I have used a 55kw on some rentals with great results. They are 3-phase and are also quiet..not movie-set quiet but well below I'd guess about 65dB at a distance of 5-10 feet. I rented the 55 for $600 for three days including delivery, pickup and a 10' ground rod. According to the paperwork, replacement cost of stolen or damaged was around $40,000.00 not bad considering the quietness and size.
> 
> They also have a used equipment for sale section on the site.... http://www.multiquip.com/multiquip/usedequipment.htm
> There are a few units there under $20k some new some used...




I saw that ConEd hauled a few gennys all the way up to Boston to help those puritains with their blackout :whistling2:


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Big John said:


> So there was a pretty good sized power outage in Boston today. I wasn't affected, but looking around on the web, I found some interesting pictures I figured y'all might enjoy.
> 
> Not Photoshopped: One half of the city light, the other dark.
> 
> ...


Speaking of blackouts, there seems to be a news blackout on this incident..all the Google searches I tried didn't turn up anything on this outage..if anyone has good links with more pics please post them.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

BBQ said:


> I figured Harry's posts would be blaming the blackout on Obama or the school teachers. :laughing:



He would have a point if he did. I think so.

No coal,no power,no boom!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mxslick said:


> Speaking of blackouts, there seems to be a news blackout on this incident..all the Google searches I tried didn't turn up anything on this outage..if anyone has good links with more pics please post them.


Try this..http://bostonherald.com/news/regional/view/20220314transformer_explosion_sparks_blaze_blackout


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

According to the herald it was a transporter fire. Scotty must of been slacking.


----------



## Louieb (Mar 19, 2007)

Happens every time they dont remove those dang tin foil hats and press start.


----------



## ecelectric (Mar 27, 2009)

I work for the other big utility and we do DGA tests every month . As well as as ir inspections . Could have been a fault and some protective relaying failed and let the xformer see the fault . Or a bushing just finally let go


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I read a quote by a POCO rep who said it was a very unusual style of failure, not within the transformer itself, and that he wouldn't expect to see that again in his lifetime. 

I got the impression that it was in the breakout from the underground line into the transformer. 

-John


----------



## Legion (Oct 19, 2010)

Big John said:


> From the article: I would _love _to see what the hell that's gonna look like.
> _
> "Yep. That's a transformer. Paint's peeling a little. I'll pass you if you paint it."_
> 
> -John


Be careful what you jest about! In one of our stations we actually have an old newspaper article from the 50's framed on the wall. Where a local mayor and council passed a town ordinance demanding the keys to the station and to be told which switch to operate, to restore power to the town during an outage. It's that simple after all!


----------

